# Shu fly rods



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Saw a deal on one and never heard of that brand does anybody have any experience with them it was a 9ft 8 wt switch rod


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

A 9' 8wt. is not considered a switch rod to start with. Beyond that I have heard very little about the Shu Fly rods. It took me awhile, but I found the article/review that I had read sometime ago. You might try a search and see what else you can find.
D
http://flylifemagazine.com/monday-gear-review-shu-fly-fly-rods/


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought a switch rod all depended on if it had a longer" handle after the reel so you could switch between two handed spy casting or one handed casting...either way i did a brief search for reviews and the one i saw was not great poor craftsmanship and really poor customer service


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

Cabelas TLr only runs a buck and a half. A lot of good reviews, and a 10 year unconditional warranty. I have a Cabelas 4 pc 8 weight that has served me well over the years, and did not cost $400.


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I have had Shu Fly rods for a few years. They are made out east in New York, popular in the east coast area. They take care of problems fast I broke a tip on my 3 wt. 3 days before a trip. and had the replacement in 3days. Can't complain anything about them, they cast as well as my Sage rod, at a very reasonable price.


----------

